# Moon-Lite Gambler---Club Intrawest



## Smooth Action (May 3, 2006)

Is a lottery really fair? 

Club Intrawest is working on a lottery system to give every-body a chance to stay at their Canada locations during the 2010 Olympics.

Frankie Lane sang about Lady Luck in "They Call Me The Moon-lite Gambler" and Frank Sinatra's "Luck be a Lady Tonight".....and...

......Lieutenant Dan told Forest Gump that everyone was born with a certain destiny and mine was not to be a Gambler.

Have you ever noticed .....its alway the same people who win the door prizes....the office pool.....you name it.   

Since Lady Luck has never smiled at me,  and it isn't in the cards,  I have a sinking feeling that I will not be staying at any Club Intrawest locations during the 2010 Olympics.....therefore....I ask you.....IS A LOTTERY REALLY FAIR?

Smooth Action


----------



## Bill4728 (May 4, 2006)

"IS A LOTTERY REALLY FAIR?"

What other choices do we really have?  Do you want everyone calling at 9am exactly 11 months ahead of time? Or like I've heard here on TUG, Peolpe buying so many more CI points, so that they can reserve 2 weeks to get the second week at the time they really want it. 

Yes, I think for me and my friends who own CI, that a lottery is probably the best and fairest option for allotting those very special 3 weeks of the winter olympics in 2010.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 4, 2006)

Smooth Action said:
			
		

> .....therefore....I ask you.....IS A LOTTERY REALLY FAIR?
> 
> Smooth Action


Yes.  It is.


----------



## Smooth Action (May 4, 2006)

*Let the Lotteries began*

Their will be a lot of members from Europe and China that will be more angry than I since they own enough point to schedule many many (MANY) weeks out before the Olympics even begans and   ...    THEY KNOW IT. 

Perhaps it is right that money does not do the talking  ...   this time.


Smooth Action


----------



## tashamen (May 5, 2006)

I agree that a lottery is fair for this purpose.  And we certainly won't be entering it, nor will the 4 others I personally know who own CI points, so your chances have already improved!

BTW - how do you know that there are lots of people from Europe and China with a large amount of points?


----------



## Smooth Action (May 5, 2006)

BTW - how do you know that there are lots of people from Europe and China with a large amount of points?


----------------------------------


I  really don't know if there are (lots) but I have been told by several different Club Intrawest employees the competittion for Christmass at Whistler is hot from those countries.



Smooth Action


----------



## Smooth Action (May 7, 2006)

*The Game Of Chance.... Gambling.....never Improves*

I agree that a lottery is fair for this purpose. And we certainly won't be entering it, nor will the 4 others I personally know who own CI points, so your chances have already improved!

_______________________________________________


Hi,

I have worked hard for 40 plus years to earned the right to purchase and enjoy the good things of this earth in my Senior Years.

Money talks and I earned my share of it not by my good looks, nor any inheritance, and certainly NOT GAMBLING.

If I was to buy every sweep-stake ticket except one to win a top of the line Mercedes,  and your brother purchased that one last remaining ticket you'd be invited over to enjoy a ride in his brand new Mercedes as soon as the contest was over.

So your statement is not true for me.....


..........but thanks anyway.....


Smooth Action


----------



## ROCKJenkins (May 11, 2006)

*Gambling---could make for a good show on Boston Legal*

Hey Smoothy,

This could be a good scrip for William Shatner (STAR TREK CAPTAIN) who now plays a lawyer on BOSTON LEGAL.

I can see it all now; Shatner sueing Club Intrawest for allowing Gambling in a Private Club, and then in the evening sitting along side his co-star with a fat cigar in one hand and a strong drink in the other, and discussing why Club Intrawest lost millions of dollars.

Rock


----------

